

The paradox of technology and how to avoid it - mva
http://blog.usabilla.com/the-paradox-of-technology-and-5-ways-to-avoid-it/

======
plinio_silva
You see, that's what's wrong with GUIs. You have to dumb down everything just
so your casual users can use it. And when I'm not a casual user anymore I'm
stuck, because you decided for me what features are "confusing" or not. That's
why, IMO, things like basecamp suck.

